# No display with KVM



## Ultang (Jan 12, 2007)

I recently purchased a new computer with the intention of making my old one into a file server. I purchased a 4 port KVM Switch and cables for it.

I ran my monitor to the switch and then from PC1 to my new computer, it works no problem at all, no color issues or anything. The new computer is has an ATI x1650.

the old computer is being a pain though. When I start it up, I see the POST, I see the windows splash screen and then nothing. After a few seconds the monitor loses signal and acts as though it is in a standby mode. 

I swapped ports on the KVM switch, nothing. tried different cables, nothing. 

It will work just fine if I run the monitor straight into the old computer and it will work if I hook it to the KVM and start in safemode. 

The old computer is running an nVidia 5200fx card.

If anyone can offer any assistance it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

I would try updatign the drivers for the card. Just goto nVidia's website and download them.

Also what brand and model KVM are using?


----------



## Ultang (Jan 12, 2007)

its an SHGD KYS-104. I tried loading the newest drivers and still nothing


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

You need to update the Old computer with the drivers for the monitor ,mouse and keyboard


----------



## rcawdery (Jan 16, 2007)

Hi,

I won't hide it, I work for a KVM manufacturer, Adder Technology, link at the top of the page.

The problems you are having are typical of cheaper KVM switches. I can guess at what the problems might be.

The KVM switch may need to support DDC (display data channel) which allows the video card and the monitor to communicate and negotiate resolution settings. DDC emulation is difficult and expensive to impliment on a switch and therefore is an easy way to save money. Most video card/monitor combinations can live with out it or get around it, a few can't.

Alternatively you may be trying to drive the monitor at a resolution beyond the capabilities of the switch. Have you tried reducing the resolution? It is a common marketing trick to claim a maximum supported resolution. not that they are lying only that they are quoting the theoretical maximim of the processor involved, once the signal (analogue remember) has wized around a PCB and in and out of connectors then the real numbers are significantly lower.

Having said all that, if it is an Adder switch (I won't be embarassed .... oh no!) please get in contact, we WILL solve the problem. Otherwie, if you can give me some more details such as the switch and monitor type I may be able to help further.


----------

